# Informationen zu Cataclysm



## WoWAlpha (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

Hier mal ein paar Infos zu Cataclysm.
Vorraussichtlicher Release: 12.11.2010
Änderungen an den Stats: Viele befürchteten ja, dass sich mit der Veränderung und dem wegfallen der Stats wie Spellpower, Mp5 und so viel ändern wird, tut es aber nicht. Für uns als Spieler wird sich nichts ändern, es wird eben statt desen der Bonus von Intelligenz für Casts z.b.erhöht. 
Startevent von Cataclysm: Die katastrophe wird nicht einfach so geschehen, sondern es wird ein komplettes Serverweites Event dazu geben. Hier mal die Beschreibung von Allianz Seite: Starten tut man in Dalaran, was als einzigestes nicht bebt, da es ja in der Luft schwebt. Dann reist man nach Stormwind zu Wrynn um Informationen zu erhalten was genau geschehen ist. Da erfährt man dann, dass Garosh Hellscream Thrall gestürzt, Caire geköpft und den Sohn von Wrynn entführt hat. Diesen muss man dann in Flge eines stündlichen Events aus Orgrimar befreien, ähnlich der Schlacht um Undercity.
Thrall fleiht ins exil und der Sohn von Cairne wird anführer er tauren und der erste tauren paladin. nachdem man den sohn von wrynn aus og befreit hat bebt die erde und man startet in stormwind im cataclsym und kommt von dort in die neuen gebiete.
Allgemeines: 
Sensation: ARTHAS ist NICHT tot, zumindest ist er es nicht in der alpha
Illidan kehrt ebenfalls zurück
in hyjal kommt ragnaros zurück, welcher den weltenbaum verbrennt und daraufhin lässt ihn malfurion, ja der is au wieder da, zum leben erwachen zu einem riesigen treant.

Soviel erstmal, weiteres folgt bestimmt

Euer Alpha Berichter (muss annonym bleiben wegen eigentlicher nda)


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Community,
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Infos zu Cataclysm.
> Vorraussichtlicher Release: 12.11.2009



Kann ja schon mal nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







EDIT: Lasset das Flamen beginnen


----------



## Noenon (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist das ganze fiktiv? Bis auf das release Datum...


----------



## GloraX (17. Dezember 2009)

12.11 ?

Schon lange her ^^


----------



## Bäriderbär (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Infos zu Cataclysm.
> Vorraussichtlicher Release: 12.11.2009




da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen :>


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Also das Event hört sich mal sehr aufregend an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWAlpha (17. Dezember 2009)

das soll 12.11.2010 heißen, da habe ich mich vertippt.
und nein das ist nicht ausgedacht


----------



## Exicoo (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Startevent von Cataclysm: Die katastrophe wird nicht einfach so geschehen, sondern es wird ein komplettes Serverweites Event dazu geben. Hier mal die Beschreibung von Allianz Seite: Starten tut man in Dalaran, was als einzigestes nicht bebt, da es ja in der Luft schwebt. Dann reist man nach Stormwind zu Wrynn um Informationen zu erhalten was genau geschehen ist. Da erfährt man dann, dass Garosh Hellscream Thrall gestürzt, Caire geköpft und den Sohn von Wrynn entführt hat. Diesen muss man dann in Flge eines stündlichen Events aus Orgrimar befreien, ähnlich der Schlacht um Undercity.
> Thrall fleiht ins exil und der Sohn von Cairne wird anführer er tauren und der erste tauren paladin. nachdem man den sohn von wrynn aus og befreit hat bebt die erde und man startet in stormwind im cataclsym und kommt von dort in die neuen gebiete.


Das könnte wahr sein, zumindest hört es sich gut an.

Dann verbesser es lieber schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle wäre halt schon interessant...


----------



## gismo1voss (17. Dezember 2009)

Vote for Closed.


----------



## Ixidus (17. Dezember 2009)

traurig


----------



## cheekoh (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Community,
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Infos zu Cataclysm.
> Vorraussichtlicher Release: 12.11.2009
> ...




Quelle?

seit wann läuft denn die alpha und woher weisst du dass?

1. arthas wird sterben und jemand anders seinen platz einnehmen....
2. solange blizz den termin nicht angibt kannst du ohne quelle diese befürchtung nicht anstreben.
3. thrall zieht sich nicht ins exil zurück sondern wird der neue wächter von tirisfal...


schau dir die blizzcon an, wurde dort alles gesagt


ich vote 4 close da es absoluter humbug is was du faselst.


----------



## cheekoh (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> das soll 12.11.2010 heißen, da habe ich mich vertippt.
> und nein das ist nicht ausgedacht




dann gib ne quelle an wo du das her hast.... ich hab ma reportet...son dreck hab ich lang nich gelesen


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke das sich bei diesem Beitrag nur einer wichtigmachen will...
Naja geh lieber zurück in deine "Alpha"


----------



## WoWAlpha (17. Dezember 2009)

Meine Quelle: Alpha Key


----------



## Rafael7 (17. Dezember 2009)

Für mich klingt Alles Sehr Logisch. Ausser das Hellscream, Cairne Bloodhoof köpft. Ich als Taure finde das ein bisschen zu Hart. Spaziert der einfach nach TB und Zack und adieu? Kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen


----------



## cheekoh (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Community,
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Infos zu Cataclysm.
> Vorraussichtlicher Release: 12.11.2010
> ...



achja...und thrall wird nich gestürzt, er wird auf einer großen seeschlacht gefangen genommen, siehe goblin startquest, und höllschrei besetzt den thron weil einer ja das volk führen muss.... als thrall zurückwill wird er abgewiesen.... du bist so ein boon ey...


----------



## gismo1voss (17. Dezember 2009)

Lass es sein und laß den Unsinn.


----------



## cheekoh (17. Dezember 2009)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Meine Quelle: Alpha Key




willst du uns damit sagen dass blizzard dir einen alpha key gegeben hat?
gut dann hüpf ma in deine alpha erstell dir nen worg lvl eins und nenn ihnxyzboon dann glauben wir dir alles
achja und mach n print davon


----------



## WoWAlpha (17. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt zum Putsch von Thrall, er muss fliehen und wird zum Wächter von Tirisfal!


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Dezember 2009)

Troll...seht euch doch einfach mal sein Beitrittsdatum an...


----------



## WoWAlpha (17. Dezember 2009)

stand dran: der is neu weil ich annonym bleiben will wegen eigentlicher ndb und die alpha läuft, die großen gilden haben keys und den client per cd zugeschickt bekommne


----------



## Ixidus (17. Dezember 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> traurig


----------

